# elle m'a fait lui promettre / elle me lui a fait promettre / elle s'est fait promettre par moi



## - RG -

Laquelle/Lesquelles des phrases suivantes est/sont bonnes? Si aucune ne respecte la syntaxe, comment faire alors, tout en évitant l'emploi des noms et en gardant les pronoms...

- Elle m'a fait *lui* promettre que je ne dirais la vérité à personne. (je dirais que c'est mauvais)
- Elle me *lui *a fait promettre que je ne dirais la vérité à personne. (je dirais que c'est mauvais)
- Elle *s'*est fait promettre par moi que je ne dirais la vérité à personne. (je dirais que c'est bon)

Qu'en dites-vous?

Merci


----------



## Fred_C

La première est bonne.
La troisième est grammaticalement acceptable, mais très peu naturelle.


----------



## geostan

Pas pour moi. La première n'est pas correcte. Le seul pronom qu'on peut mettre entre faire et l'infinitif est le pronom réfléchi (sauf pour l'impératif, bien sûr!)

L'agent de police l'a fait *s*'arrêter.



Il faut contourner la deuxième parce qu'on ne peut pas mettre _me_ et _lui_ ensemble.

A mon avis, il vaut mieux éviter le tour factitif dans ces cas.

Pour la troisième, il suffit de supprimer certains pronoms:

Elle m'a fait promettre de ne jamais dire la vérité à personne. Ou bien,

Elle m'a demandé de lui jurer que je ne dirais jamais la vérité à personne. (Mais c'est lourd!)


----------



## janpol

je partage l'avis de Fred :
elle m'a fait promettre à Pierre et Paul que.....
elle m'a fait leur promettre que......
"lui" s'il s'agit de Pierre seulement, d'où ambiguïté : "lui" = elle ou Pierre mais avec un contexte, la possibilité de confusion doit disparaître...


----------



## geostan

Cependant, la règle est formelle: Les pronoms COD ou COI doivent être placés comme s'ils étaient l'objet du verbe _faire_. Ainsi on ne peut pas mettre _lui_ avant l'infinitif _promettre_.

Il est également vrai qu'on ne peut pas mettre _me_ à côté de _lui _d'où peut-être le désir de trouver une autre place pour _lui_. Si on ne veut pas reformuler la phrase, la seule suggestion que je puisse faire, c'est d'employer le pronom disjoint comme pour le verbe _présenter_.

Il me lui présente. 
Il me présente à lui.

Il me lui a fait promettre
Il m'a fait promettre à lui???

Mais je reste persuadé qu'on ne peut pas dire:

Il m'a fait lui promettre.


----------



## Fred_C

Je crois que vous avez raison, Geostan.
Sur le modèle de "il me l'a fait lire", et de "il le lui a fait promettre" on devrait dire "il me lui a fait promettre", mais cette phrase est impossible à cause de l'impossibilité de juxtaposer "me" et "lui".
Et c'est ce désir de trouver un autre endroit pour "lui" qui m'a conduit à considérer "Il m'a fait lui promettre" comme une phrase correcte.
Maintenant que je m'en suis rendu compte, c'est vrai qu'elle est bizarre...


----------



## CapnPrep

geostan said:


> Cependant, la règle est formelle: Les pronoms COD ou COI doivent être placés comme s'ils étaient l'objet du verbe _faire_.


En fait, c'est plus compliqué. _Faire _causatif admet deux constructions distinctes : une dans laquelle tous les compléments de l'infinitif deviennent syntaxiquement dépendants de _faire_, et une autre dans laquelle l'infinitif garde ses compléments.

Notamment, « le pronom complément de l'infinitif ne peut être placé devant le verbe support […] si cela a pour résultat un groupement interdit [de pronoms] : _Toi seule peux adoucir, par ton aveu, ce qui me fait te haïr_ (Proust). » (Grevisse §684, b, 1). D'autres exemples — qui ne sont pas tout récents non plus — au §903, c, 1 : _Ce mot d’« estime » _[…] _la faisait me remercier_ (S.-Beuve). _La terreur que leur inspire Pacha les a fait me supplier de ne point les nommer_ (Gide).

Cependant « les pronoms ne sont pas séparés s'ils sont tous deux de la 3e personne : *_Je lui_ (ou _le_) _ferai la prendre_. » (§684).


----------



## janpol

en ce qui concerne l'exemple du fil, tu es partisan  de quelle solution, CanPrep ?
je continue pour ma part à préférer "il m'a fait lui promettre que...." (il a fait en sorte que je lui promette que....)


----------



## CapnPrep

janpol said:


> je continue pour ma part à préférer "il m'a fait lui promettre que...."


Cette tournure est facilement compréhensible, syntaxiquement simple, tout à fait correcte selon Grevisse… et pourtant je pense que beaucoup de « bons » locuteurs ne l'acceptent pas sans hésitation. J'ai l'impression que les exemples qu'on trouve sont soit très littéraires — j'en ai cité plus haut —, soit plutôt populaires (pas la peine de cliquer sur le liens, faites-moi confiance) :

Nous sommes re sorti ensemble, et là, elle _m'a fait lui_ promettre de ne jamais la quitter sans une explication d'au moins un heure ! (source)
Il _me fait lui_ lécher la main comme un chien. (source)
C’est très exactement ce côté obscur  qui _m’a  fait lui_ demander de collaborer avec moi. (source)
Mais c'est juste l'impression que j'ai eue en parcourant les premières pages de résultats. C'est peut-être simplement à cause du pronom _me_ qu'on tombe sur des textes si… personnels.


----------



## Nicomon

S'il faut à tout prix choisir entre les trois solutions de ce fil... je vote aussi pour la première.

_Elle m'a fait lui promettre = Elle m'a forcé/obligé à lui promettre. _

Sauf que ce n'est pas joli et à mon avis, le _lui _est superflu.  _Elle m'a fait promettre de ne jamais dire la vérité à personne_, sans plus de précision, sous-entend que c'est à elle, non?  Sinon, je préciserais :  _Elle m'a fait promettre à Untel..._.  Par contre, si le _lui_ est ambigu le _leur= Pierre et Paul_ de l'exemple de janpol (post #4) m'agace moins.

Si je reprends le premier exemple de CapnPrep : _Elle m'a fait promettre de ne jamais *la* quitter_, il me semble bien clair (sans l'ajout du _lui_) que c'est à elle.
Sinon, je préciserais encore. Par ex : _Elle m'a fait promettre à son père que je ne la quitterais jamais. _ 

Mais bon... je n'écrirais pas non plus _nous sommes re sorti _ 

Quant aux deux autres exemples, le verbe _faire_ est bien mal choisi.
Je verrais plutôt :
_- Il me demande de / me force ou m'oblige à...
- ... qui m'a convaincu(e) / donné envie de lui demander_


----------



## - RG -

Alors, comment mettrait-on...

1.) «_Marie m'a fait aider Paul._» -- Elle m'a fait l'aider. ??? ou Elle me l'a fait aider. ???
2.) _«Marie m'a obligé de lui (à Marie) couper les cheuveux.»_ -- Elle m'a fait lui couper les cheveux. ??? ou Elle m'a fait couper à elle les cheveux. ???
3.) _«Marie m'a obligé de me faire couper les cheveux.»_ -- Elle m'a fait me faire couper les cheveux. (me étant réfléchi, selon poste #13 de geostan) ??? ou Elle m'a fait faire couper les cheveux à moi (...par mon coiffeur). ???

J'aime beaucoup lorsque vous mettez les  et les  dans votre réponse. C'est très visuel.

Grand merci!


----------



## geostan

Pour ton premier exemple, je mettrais: _Elle me l'a fait aider_.
Pour le deuxième, je tricherais un peu en disant: _Marie m'a fait couper *ses*_ cheveux. Ou, et je ne l'aime pas tellement, _Elle s'est fait couper les cheveux par moi._
Quant au troisième, le double emploi du faire causatif me semble impossible.
Il faudrait à mon avis mettre: _Elle m'a dit/demand_é_ de me faire couper les cheveux. _Ou bien,_ Elle m'a oblig_é_ à me faire couper les cheveux._


----------



## tilt

Désolé, Geostan, mais je ne te suis pas du tout sur ce coup.
Pour ma part, et sans aucune hésitation, je dirais :
_- __Marie m'a fait aider Paul. -> __Marie m'a fait l'aider.
- Marie m'a obligé *à* lui couper les cheveux. -> Elle m'a fait lui couper les cheveux.
- Marie m'a obligé *à* me faire couper les cheveux._ -> _Elle m'a fait me faire couper les cheveux. _(même si la répétition de _faire _est effectivement maladroite et très peu naturelle)_.
_


----------



## Nicomon

- _Marie m'a fait aider Paul. -> Marie m'a fait l'aider_, on ne sait pas si c'est Paul ou Marie que j'ai aidé. 

Sauf que je n'aime pas du tout le son de _Marie me l'a fait aider_ à mon avis peu naturel. Je préciserais Paul.


----------



## tilt

Quelle que soit la tournure, la forme pronominale est ambigüe, en effet.


----------



## geostan

Tilt and Nicomon. Cela contredit tout ce que j'ai appris au sujet du tour factitif.

Il faudra que je ré-examine ce phénomène du point de vue de pronoms incompatibles et de clarté de sens.

Une dernière "règle" à proposer:

Dans ces cas épineux, mieux vaudrait à mon avis éviter le faire causatif et recourir à d'autres verbes, tels _dire, demander at obliger_.


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> Dans ces cas épineux, mieux vaudrait à mon avis éviter le faire causatif et recourir à d'autres verbes, tels _dire, demander at obliger_.


 Tout à fait d'accord.  (Voir post #20)



tilt said:


> Quelle que soit la tournure, la forme pronominale est ambigüe, en effet.


Bien d'accord aussi.  J'aurais dû le préciser.  Et tout bien réfléchi, changer le verbe ne règle pas le problème...

Marie m'a demandé d'aider Paul.  C'est clair
Marie m'a demandé de l'aider.   Aider qui?  Paul ou Marie?


----------

